# need help



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

need help regarding pneumatics controllers there is 2 out on the market pico boo plus and efx-tek-ez8. what need to find something diiffrent will do the job the shipping will kill me here to australia need idea something of ebay? need a link ? once again thanks you spooks


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

What exactly are you trying to do? Are you looking for something that will trigger the pneumatic valve coil or what?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

This is for your chair build?
If you have a fourbanger, relays will turn your solenoid air valves on/off.
No need for another controller.


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

thanks you billy no got a idea for something elese


----------

